# options for sound deadening filler?



## varietyguy (Nov 9, 2009)

I have been out of the game for a few years but I finally got tired of sitting around and started doing an spl build in a 92 mazda 323. I just laid 4 layers of mat from the b pillar back. I am looking to fill in the cavities and right now I am planning on using expanding foam. since I've been out I want other opinions (I don't want to skimp) I am a privateer so I am using my own money and don't want to use concrete. I am trying to stay in a lower class. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Expanding foam, non expanding foam, insulation, Polyfill, chunk or scrap ccf, egg crate foam, cut up mattress foam, non hardening clay, etc...

Lots of options. Lol depends really on the location, If it will be exposed to water, and what your wanting it to do. If you've done vibration dampening with mat and Just want to fill the voids, any of those will work.


----------



## OldSkool_08 (Jun 6, 2008)

I have used plastic bubble wrap in some instances with excellent results.


----------



## gnesterenko (Mar 17, 2011)

What I've read once that apparently works VERY well by adding a lot of weight and taking up all the space is to use... sand. Yes, sand. Read about one guy doing that with his spoiler on I believe it was also some Mazda (forget model) - anyway, zero rattle despite heavy heavy SPL build.

The tricky part would be, depending where you are placing it, preventing it from leaking out. In your trunk lid, this is easy - remove lid, pour sand into cavaties, seal cavaty holes. I imagine maybe a sand-bag type of application for vertical/leaky spots, padded on all sides by the various foam suggestions above? I figure double-bag ziplock will do the trick, provided no abrasive surfaces that will destroy that with time.

Cheers!

"The views expressed here are mine and do not reflect the official opinion of my employer or the organization through which the Internet was accessed."


----------



## FourTwenty (Aug 6, 2011)

maybe somehow get some eD v3 liquid deadener in there. i used it to cover what i didnt when i laid down my megamat. easy to work with and dries quick.

Elemental Designs: Car Stereo, Home Speakers, Electronics

* oh and its still on sale for 37.50 a gallon.


----------

